# beetles



## robo mantis (Sep 14, 2006)

I just got some D. granti beetles from francisco and i gave them a day to relax and eat (man they eat a lot lol) well i just tried mating them and the male just goes into his ditch what do i do!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 15, 2006)

It is not difficult at all mating a pair of D. Granti, infact they mate most of the time! Have a log or driftwood in the cage so female has something to grip on and keep them humid. In the wild they come out after raining especially midnight for mating. Good luck!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 15, 2006)

ok this morning after i posted i looked and he was on her but he was backwards lol. and i checked when i got home and he was on her but i'm not sure if they mated?


----------

